# Shark Pro



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

What am I looking at here?

I was browsing around and found this CNC for sale. But I have no idea if this is a new model, discontinued or what.

Here is the text from the local ad...
"New Shark Pro CNC Router. This tool cuts 2D images into wood, plastics and soft metals. Comes with Table, bridge, controller, and harness. It is the light weight composite version. You will need to purchase a mini router and software. The software can be purchased one time or mother through multiple websites. You use your home pc or laptop to run it. Well over 2000.00 new. My loss, your gain! 1350.00 or best offer. No trades, cash only. Please email me any questions. Thanks for looking! Below are some of the software apps to run it.

Carve, Carve pro, Cut 2D, Cut 2D Pro, and Aspire."


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Add several hundred more dollars for Vcarve or $2k for Aspire, a router, a computer, some misc stuff, and you still have a small lightweight machine that will soon outgrow your multiple talants. Add a few more dollars and you can get a real machine. Just my opinion.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Add several hundred more dollars for Vcarve or $2k for Aspire, a router, a computer, some misc stuff, and you still have a small lightweight machine that will soon outgrow your multiple talants. Add a few more dollars and you can get a real machine. Just my opinion.


I measured my adjustable height work table and it is 38x30 inches, so anything I might end up with would have to sit on the table. Just no room for anything larger. Insert sad face here! :frown:

Edit: I have the little DeWalt router, and two Bosch's, and a laptop I could use. :grin:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John, I was also concerned when I see all the plastic . If the guy comes down to 500 bucks maybe


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

My concern would be that it is taken apart so that you can't confirm all the pieces are there or see it run under power. 

The seller may have paid over $2K, but I believe that is a prior model they no longer offer. They have gone from the "Pro" to HD3 or HD4. Might want to see if their forum can tell you the difference.

Steve.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Steve. I am going to pass.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Steve. I am going to pass.


Thank god for that . I thought I was going to be the only person here who doesn't own a CNC router soon :|


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

It is an early model made by Next Wave. I have essentially that same model but I've added t-track top and updated to their latest controller. Mine also originally came with a separate power supply to power the controller box. The weak part of the design is the router holder/clamp. Mine cracked and a plywood replacement I made has lasted longer than the original plastic clamp. No limit switches meaning you can easily strip the drive nuts by running into the vertical gantry sides or front/back base plates. 

4D


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A bit of an education here. Thanks for the input all.
@Cricket Maybe we could have an open forum discussion string on CNC for beginners. Reviews, advice, comments, recommendations, cautions? Watcha think? I think you call this a permalink? I'm personally not interested in buying one, but I'd really like to know more just cause I'm curious.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Some of the threads and posts from Bill Griggs were along those lines Tom.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Mike,

I received an email from a friend that is looking into getting a CNC. Check this one out. It comes with software. I went to their website and they have several different models based on what size projects you want to carve and this one is a 3-axis. I don't have room in my shop right now but will be moving in a few months where I will have more room and plan on adding a CNC.

Review: Shapeoko XXL Is a Super-Sized Kit for Desktop CNC Carving | Make:

Does anyone have any experience with the Shapeoko CNC's or their in-house created software?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scary first thing to back away from. "in House operating system".

Give me one that operates on a operating system that is universally recognized like Linux or Mach 4.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Thank god for that . I thought I was going to be the only person here who doesn't own a CNC router soon :|


No Rick, I am still here too.
David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mike that is a CNC Shark Pro. It was the second machine that Nextwave Automation put on the market. Their story started with the CNC Shark 18x24 with MDF bed for use with a trim router, then this CNC Shark Pro 24x24 with MDF bed for use with a trim router, then the CNC Shark Pro + 24x24 with the old blue t-track bed for use with a trim router, then the CNC Shark Pro HD 24x24 with the blue t-track bed for use with a 2 1/4 hp router, then the CNC Shark HD 2 24x24 with the black interlocking t-track bed for use with a 2 1/4 hp router (they also made a Mako HD 2), then the CNC Shark HD 3 24x24 silver interlocking t-track bed for use with a 2 1/4 hp router, at this time they added a spindle (not programmed to the controller) to their line for use on the HD models, the also added the CNC Shark HD 3 Extended 24x48 and the CNC Shark Slimline HD 3 18x48 both with silver interlocking t-track bed for use with a 2 1/4 hp router or spindle, the they came out with the current CNC SHark HD 4 models 24x24 and 24x48 Extended which added the pendant control panel to the machine and beefed up all the support structure. The HD 4 models will directly accept the Piranha FX laser module,and the 3d printer module without the need of an adapter kit. These HD 4 machines still have quite a few plastic parts but there are a decent hobby machine.

I have that same CNC Shark Pro model I bought when there was just the CNC Shark and the CNC Shark Pro. I also have the HD 1 with many modifications, a Piranha FX with all the attachments and a 4th axis.

If I were you I would pass on the machine, that is the way they shipped those machines and is probably all there but part of the price of the machine was the VCarve Pro software and they are not including the software. Also there are too many good machines on the market now to buy old technology. Just my opinion.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I measured my adjustable height work table and it is 38x30 inches, so anything I might end up with would have to sit on the table. Just no room for anything larger. Insert sad face here! :frown:
> 
> Edit: I have the little DeWalt router, and two Bosch's, and a laptop I could use. :grin:


Remember if you get VCarve or Aspire they have tiling toolpaths so you can cut longer projects on a smaller machine. You can also cut individual tiles and glue them up into a large sign or project.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Mike that is a CNC Shark Pro. It was the second machine that Nextwave Automation put on the market. Their story started with the CNC Shark 18x24 with MDF bed for use with a trim router, then this CNC Shark Pro 24x24 with MDF bed for use with a trim router, then the CNC Shark Pro + 24x24 with the old blue t-track bed for use with a trim router, then the CNC Shark Pro HD 24x24 with the blue t-track bed for use with a 2 1/4 hp router, then the CNC Shark HD 2 24x24 with the black interlocking t-track bed for use with a 2 1/4 hp router (they also made a Mako HD 2), then the CNC Shark HD 3 24x24 silver interlocking t-track bed for use with a 2 1/4 hp router, at this time they added a spindle (not programmed to the controller) to their line for use on the HD models, the also added the CNC Shark HD 3 Extended 24x48 and the CNC Shark Slimline HD 3 18x48 both with silver interlocking t-track bed for use with a 2 1/4 hp router or spindle, the they came out with the current CNC SHark HD 4 models 24x24 and 24x48 Extended which added the pendant control panel to the machine and beefed up all the support structure. The HD 4 models will directly accept the Piranha FX laser module,and the 3d printer module without the need of an adapter kit. These HD 4 machines still have quite a few plastic parts but there are a decent hobby machine.
> 
> I have that same CNC Shark Pro model I bought when there was just the CNC Shark and the CNC Shark Pro. I also have the HD 1 with many modifications, a Piranha FX with all the attachments and a 4th axis.
> 
> If I were you I would pass on the machine, that is the way they shipped those machines and is probably all there but part of the price of the machine was the VCarve Pro software and they are not including the software. Also there are too many good machines on the market now to buy old technology. Just my opinion.


Thanl you very much. Great info for a CNC newbie.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanl you very much. Great info for a CNC newbie.


Mike, I like the sound of that --- CNC Newbie


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike, I like the sound of that --- CNC Newbie


Actually I created my first project last night using the vcarve trial version.

It was a recreation of the router template for drilling dog holes. A simple project but it looked good in 3D view. :grin:


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Mike,
From what I've read you are searching for the right CNC for you. I've owned a Probotix Meteor for two years and love it. I wanted a turn-key system and Probotix provided exactly that. I've never wished I had bought a smaller model but there have been a few times I wish I had a larger machine. I'm just a hobbyist so all my projects are gifts for birthdays, Christmas, and any special occasion that comes up. I hope you enjoy whatever machine you purchase as much as I enjoy my Meteor.

Jay


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

> I've never wished I had bought a smaller model but there have been a few times I wish I had a larger machine.


Thanks Jay. Words of wisdom for sure.


----------

